# Print Option for Subscription?



## Primitive Screwhead (Mar 2, 2007)

I noticed there is a price listed for soft-copy of the second adventure... having subscribed and spent an inordinate amount of money at Kinko's for the first couple products, is there anyway to add a soft-copy version to my subscription, or would I have to purchase those seperately?

 I plan on printing or Kinko's anyway, figure y'all might as well get my money instead of them


----------



## Morrus (Mar 2, 2007)

There's no way to do it - sorry!  It's a print-on-demand service (essentially, you're buying the PDf and asking them to print it and bind it for you -- just like downloading it and taking it to Kinkos or wherever, but they do the whole thing for you).  Even we, EN Publishing, have to buy any copies we want for ourselves!

I've ordered the first two for myself; haven't seen how they look yet.  They're perfect-bound, though, with proper covers, so the result is probably a lot better than you'd get at Kinkos.  I'll report back when my copies arrive!


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Mar 2, 2007)

POD is cheaper than Kinko's.. so my Adventure #2 is on order 

THanks for the info


----------



## crow81 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Any Plans to sell printed versions of the 1'' scale maps*

I was looking at printing the new maps they are huge... 

I'd gladly pay a few bucks to have a printed version 

The printing cost as well as the time to to the things together are a bear.

Your Thoughts 

Rich


----------



## Morrus (Mar 11, 2007)

crow81 said:
			
		

> I was looking at printing the new maps they are huge...
> 
> I'd gladly pay a few bucks to have a printed version
> 
> ...




I don't know any way of doing it - sorry!  If you know of a company which does that kind of thing, we'll certainly look into it.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Mar 12, 2007)

FYI:

  I received Adventure #2 in the mail from Lulu today.. thats a 10 day turnaround.

A quick flip-through tells me this is well worth the money... I will be ordering the rest of the "War..." through Lulu.. and probably alot of other PDF titles if/when they offer it   

It would be nice if they could offer to do the battle-maps as well.. those do a number on my printer cartidges. I just refilled my printer for shy of $60....


----------



## Morrus (Mar 12, 2007)

Primitive Screwhead said:
			
		

> It would be nice if they could offer to do the battle-maps as well.. those do a number on my printer cartidges. I just refilled my printer for shy of $60....




I've been looking for a good way to do that - Lulu can't handle it.  If anyone knows of anywhere, I'm all ears! 

Glad you liked the softcover version!  I've got copies of the first two adventures here, and both have come out _really _ well.


----------



## Jason Anderson (Mar 13, 2007)

Have you looked at Cafe Press? They can do posters, which may suit your needs (or not  )


----------



## Marius Delphus (Mar 13, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I've got copies of the first two adventures here, and both have come out _really _ well.




I'm very glad to hear that.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 13, 2007)

Jason Anderson said:
			
		

> Have you looked at Cafe Press? They can do posters, which may suit your needs (or not  )




I haven't but I'm looking now!


----------



## Morrus (Mar 13, 2007)

Marius Delphus said:
			
		

> I'm very glad to hear that.




Drop me your mailing address - I think the guy responsible for making these look so darn good deserves free copies!


----------



## Morrus (Mar 13, 2007)

Jason Anderson said:
			
		

> Have you looked at Cafe Press? They can do posters, which may suit your needs (or not  )




OK, here's an experiment.  Take a look:

http://www.cafepress.com/en_publishing


----------



## sirwmholder (Mar 13, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> OK, here's an experiment.  Take a look:
> 
> http://www.cafepress.com/en_publishing



That looks pretty niffty... any word if that can do the one inch scale battle maps?


----------



## Morrus (Mar 13, 2007)

sirwmholder said:
			
		

> That looks pretty niffty... any word if that can do the one inch scale battle maps?




The problem is they can only do two specific sizes of poster.  And we can't change the size of the battlemaps because - naturally - they have to remain at exactly 1-inch scale.  And, of course, they're not conveniently poster-sized!

The regional map was easy - it can just be enlarged or reduced in size to fit different sized options.  But the 1-inch scale maps can't be.

One option, I suppose, would be to divide up the 1-inch scale maps into a bunch of posters; but then you'd have to buy each separately and, as you can see, a single small poster isn't exactly cheap!  For some of the larger ones, you'd end up paying more for a single map than you did for the entire campaign saga!

I'll keep looking around and see if I can find a better solution.


----------



## trevor135 (Mar 30, 2007)

Hey guys... I'm brand new to En World so bare with me if I sound ignorant.  I plan on running WotBS.  I'm trying to find the most economical way to get hard copies of the adventures.  POD sounds like the winner, but when I go to purchase the products I haven’t been able to find an option to do it or the price behind it.  Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 31, 2007)

trevor135 said:
			
		

> Hey guys... I'm brand new to En World so bare with me if I sound ignorant.  I plan on running WotBS.  I'm trying to find the most economical way to get hard copies of the adventures.  POD sounds like the winner, but when I go to purchase the products I haven’t been able to find an option to do it or the price behind it.  Any suggestions would be helpful.





Different shops sell different versions.

Electronic (PDF, including the subscription) is sold by RPGNow and DTRPG: http://enworld.rpgnow.com/default.php?manufacturers_id=313

Hardcopy (softcover of each adventure) is sold by Lulu: http://stores.lulu.com/enpublishing

The cheapest optiion is the subscription at RPGnow, but that's PDF only.  Hardcopies are sold individually.


----------



## rom90125 (Mar 31, 2007)

Primitive Screwhead said:
			
		

> FYI:
> 
> I received Adventure #2 in the mail from Lulu today.. thats a 10 day turnaround.
> 
> ...




Ask, and you shall receive:
http://www.gamer-printshop.com/index.html


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Mar 31, 2007)

Awesome!

 ALtho there are a number of dead links on the site, specifically the 'Map File Preparation PDF' that links tot http://www.gamer-printshop.com/(Empty%20Reference!)...

Once they get the pages working I will definately start spending some cash that-away


----------



## amethal (Mar 31, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Hardcopy (softcover of each adventure) is sold by Lulu: http://stores.lulu.com/enpublishing



Looks like postage to the UK is only $4.25 for Scouring of Gate Pass. Seems very reasonable.

However, what I'd like is to get the whole thing in one volume. (Or two volumes, if necessary.)

Anyone know if lulu can bind several pdfs together?

Or if not, whether EN Publishing has any plans to offer a "combined" version for print on demand?


----------



## Cheiromancer (Apr 4, 2007)

If a subscriber orders a printed version, is it at cost?  Or is at as if we had never subscribed in the first place.  I believe Lulu's charges a very different amount for an at-cost product than if the publisher is receiving a profit from it.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 4, 2007)

amethal said:
			
		

> Looks like postage to the UK is only $4.25 for Scouring of Gate Pass. Seems very reasonable.
> 
> However, what I'd like is to get the whole thing in one volume. (Or two volumes, if necessary.)
> 
> ...




At the end of the series we're doing an 800-page hardcover of the whole campaign saga.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 4, 2007)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> If a subscriber orders a printed version, is it at cost?  Or is at as if we had never subscribed in the first place.  I believe Lulu's charges a very different amount for an at-cost product than if the publisher is receiving a profit from it.




Depends what markup the publisher chooses - or doesn't choose - to add, and how much of that markup the publisher then has to use to pay people for making the POD versions of the files.  But I'm afraid I can't share the fine details with you, Cheiro - sorry.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Apr 4, 2007)

That's OK!  It sounds like the hardcover at the end is what I want, anyway.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 4, 2007)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> That's OK!  It sounds like the hardcover at the end is what I want, anyway.




It's a long way off, and will be VERY expensive - an 800 page full colour book.   But I can guarantee it will be gorgeous!

The last adventure is slated for December, so the hardcover, with luck, will be early 2008.

Separately, of course, will be the novels, an Art Of.... book, and a separate line of products tenatively called "WotBS Odyssey" (working title only) which is part fiction, part gaming material, which deals with a group of adventurers travelling the world in episodic style, encountering the various organizations and locations touched on in the campaign saga - with game material to flesh them out and provide more information.  That series is to be written by Jeremy Forbing.


----------



## amethal (Apr 5, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> It's a long way off, and will be VERY expensive - an 800 page full colour book.   But I can guarantee it will be gorgeous!
> 
> The last adventure is slated for December, so the hardcover, with luck, will be early 2008.
> 
> Separately, of course, will be the novels, an Art Of.... book, and a separate line of products tenatively called "WotBS Odyssey" (working title only) which is part fiction, part gaming material, which deals with a group of adventurers travelling the world in episodic style, encountering the various organizations and locations touched on in the campaign saga - with game material to flesh them out and provide more information.  That series is to be written by Jeremy Forbing.



So when's the movie coming out   ?

If you do manage to print that hardcover, then definitely put me down for a copy.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Apr 17, 2007)

When you say "very expensive" do you mean more than $100 US?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 17, 2007)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> When you say "very expensive" do you mean more than $100 US?




Quite likely.  An 800 page full colour hardcover will cost us abut that simply to produce.

I'm considering cheaper options, though (would people be interested in a softcover, black-and-white interior, 800 page book?  That would be a LOT cheaper.)


----------



## amethal (Apr 18, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Quite likely.  An 800 page full colour hardcover will cost us abut that simply to produce.
> 
> I'm considering cheaper options, though (would people be interested in a softcover, black-and-white interior, 800 page book?  That would be a LOT cheaper.)



I'll buy either one, but I'd actually prefer the expensive option. After all, its going to be sitting on my shelf next to the Shackled City and I don't want it to look out of place.


----------



## Snifferdoo (Apr 18, 2007)

I second the full color hard back. I'm saving my money up for that one.


----------



## takasi (Apr 26, 2007)

I would very much like the full cover hardcopy.  I'm actually running the adventure online through MapTool (should finish Scouring next week) and won't need the hardcover but I would love to have a final copy on my shelf as a keepsake.


----------

